# Bit of wrapping......



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Well following on from this :-

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=132904

I had a few bits I wanted to sort out/tinker with .

Over the years I've had to have numerous new sets of centre caps for my wheels  because they corrode quite badly in the centre and really do ruin the look of my car having really shiny wheels.

So I decided I would have a go at wrapping them in some vinyl my neighbour managed to get from one of his suppliers , he tints windows for a living and had some of this lying about in his van  a sample he tells me.....

So we start with this



















The centre caps are actually a plastic cap covered in a 'coke can lid' style which is polished with the logo added and then lacquered. (Best way to describe it).

So after a bit effort with a small screwdriver I managed to get the cap section off. After a good clean with Surfex HD and a rub down with wet&dry and then a dry/wipe with IPA we are ready for a play 

I ended up with 2 attempts to decide which type I liked. Wrapped in the same way cut roughly to size/placed on/pushed to remove any bubbles and then formed/pulled round the edges. Quite fiddly on such a small piece but I'm very happy with the results.

All done like this to start










Glossy one 










Together to compare










Didn't like the glossy one, only tried it to help protect the logos I added. Got them from ebay and are the correct size/shape for the caps, which I think is needed to add the contrast between centre cap and silver wheel.





































So I'm very pleased with how they came out and back on the wheels looking like this  




























As I liked the look so much and had a couple of small pieces left I couldn't resist giving these ago.




























Very small pieces, but I notice them and that's all that matters , end up like this...




























So gives a subtle look for some pieces I wasn't really happy with.

Couple more pics.........




























Comments good/bad as always welcome ..


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

I like little touches like this, CF can be very addictive though


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Well cool :thumb:.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

That looks great Ads, nice tidy little touches.

Paul


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Awesome! What you wrapping next then?! lol.


----------



## tubbs (Jun 16, 2009)

nice touch.... my van is sign written and i only clean it with hose an brush no care i'm afraid and i find that dirt can stick around the outside of the vynal, just thinking if you may have the same issue with muck clinging round the honda logo maybe some kind of clear covering over the whole lot might help prevent this, just a thought for ya anyway.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Rich H said:


> Awesome! What you wrapping next then?! lol.


Not got any left ,need to see if he can get me some more :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

tubbs said:


> nice touch.... my van is sign written and i only clean it with hose an brush no care i'm afraid and i find that dirt can stick around the outside of the vynal, just thinking if you may have the same issue with muck clinging round the honda logo maybe some kind of clear covering over the whole lot might help prevent this, just a thought for ya anyway.


That was what the glossy one was all about , but really didn't like it, so I'll just have to be careful


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Rich H said:


> Awesome! What you wrapping next then?! lol.


That's what I thought this was gonna be about! 

Great work one the centre caps and radiator brackets tho. Car looks very tidy too, nice finish on the paintwork. :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Look good mate, i just noticed the size of the air filter box on these, wow thats huge.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

james b said:


> Look good mate, i just noticed the size of the air filter box on these, wow thats huge.


Does that mean you 'weren't' looking when I won the S'n'S at your's then , the engine bay was clean you know :lol:


----------



## JCooch (Feb 11, 2009)

That looks amazing. Always had a soft spot for S2000's too.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Lovely work here:thumb: I can't get my head round how you managed to cover a circular disc with vinyl without getting any folds or creases, how is this achieved?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

you already know I rather like those little touches :thumb:

Do the bonnet - I dare ya


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks really good :thumb:


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

I like what you have done there, nice and subtle. You def made the right decision, not to keen on the shiny ones but love the ones you decided on. :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

S500 said:


> Lovely work here:thumb: I can't get my head round how you managed to cover a circular disc with vinyl without getting any folds or creases, how is this achieved?


Time :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> you already know I rather like those little touches :thumb:
> 
> Do the bonnet - I dare ya


That would cost a shed load - have you seen how looooooooong my bonnet is 

Strips..................... :devil:, maybe up and over on the hardtop as well :lol:


----------



## lonterra (May 1, 2009)

ads2k said:


> That was what the glossy one was all about , but really didn't like it, so I'll just have to be careful


Can you get a satin lacquer instead of the normal gloss?

Would give some protection, and still not be shiny?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

lonterra said:


> Can you get a satin lacquer instead of the normal gloss?
> 
> Would give some protection, and still not be shiny?


Plans are in hand :thumb:

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

I think the glossy ones look very good.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks great Adam, would like to see the windows he tinted with that


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

did'nt like to say but as someone else has,i like the glossy ones aswell


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Everybody has an opinion so you don't have to say you like the 'natural' finished one's .

The main reason I didn't like the 'glossy' one's was to do with how the film sat on top of the carbon effect film. Because the carbon film has the grain effect the glossy film just does not sit flat on top of it and therefore it just didn't look right to me :lol:

You maybe able to see what I mean from the picture.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Envy Valeting said:


> Looks great Adam, would like to see the windows he tinted with that


Dark tint mate


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Very subtle and nice touch Adam.
Your quite a dab hand at this wrapping lark.
Really sets off your wheels nicely.
Gordon.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

caledonia said:


> Very subtle and nice touch Adam.
> Your quite a dab hand at this wrapping lark.
> Really sets off your wheels nicely.
> Gordon.


Cheers Gordon :thumb:, I try to do the best I can with most things , as I think we all do on this site.

Don't forget doing the smaller items I'm sure is a lot easier then the large one's :lol:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Lovely attention to Detail there. 

Nice to stay updated on how this car is doing. I'm living the dream of S2K ownership through you my friend!


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice details!!


----------



## wozza-vrs (Apr 8, 2008)

james b said:


> Look good mate, i just noticed the size of the air filter box on these, wow thats huge.


I wouldnt of noticed until you said that! MASSIVE


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Don't forget that it needs a lot of air for a 237bhp NA engine.... @ 9000rpm :devil:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys - some good, some bad and some off topic :lol:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, nice car mate! :thumb:


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

ads2k said:


> Everybody has an opinion so you don't have to say you like the 'natural' finished one's .
> 
> The main reason I didn't like the 'glossy' one's was to do with how the film sat on top of the carbon effect film. Because the carbon film has the grain effect the glossy film just does not sit flat on top of it and therefore it just didn't look right to me :lol:
> 
> You maybe able to see what I mean from the picture.


That could be sorted though mate.

By adding layers of clearcoat with sanding in between, I could get them flat as a mill pond for you, either gloss or satin. I can see me having to do a few trail runs and sending you the pics to see which finish you prefer!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Paintguy said:


> That could be sorted though mate.
> 
> By adding layers of clearcoat with sanding in between, I could get them flat as a mill pond for you, either gloss or satin. I can see me having to do a few trail runs and sending you the pics to see which finish you prefer!


Sounds good to me , satin look I think :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice Adam, some very nice subtle mods there, impressive wrapping skills to mate.:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Very nice Adam, some very nice subtle mods there, impressive wrapping skills to mate.:thumb:


Blimey Rob, where you been mate :lol:

That may mean you haven't seen this one either 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=132904&highlight=present

Got some more to come :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Looking good buddy!


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Who did the decals for you?

Your S2K looks well.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

LeeH said:


> Who did the decals for you?
> 
> Your S2K looks well.


Ebay is your friend :thumb:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

First place I looked.

No Joy...


----------

